# Hi



## osprey2 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello all from a damp Wales.

Just ordered a bradly counter top smoker. The recent weather destroyed my old bbq that I was using, looking forward to some new and exciting foods.


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello.  Thought we lost you.  So many folks here in the U.K. join and then we don't hear from them again.  Glad you came back.  Let us know how you get on with that new smoker.  If we can help, you know where to find us.  Keep smokin!

Danny


----------



## markuk (Feb 24, 2014)

Great news ! Happy Smokin !


----------

